# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 БИЗНЕС помогите с ключом

## gyrp

обыскал всё,но способа заставить работать не нашёл.хелп!!!

----------


## Muhin555

Сначала поделись с людьми, а потом люди поделятся ломанной версией. ;)

----------


## gyrp

что конкретно интересует? могу   трактир3http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/stiozso8s.

_Добавлено через 10 минут 48 секунд_
РЕБЯТА!!!!эта прога нужна многим,а активности по теме нет.и интерес к ней, как я понимаю возрастёт только когда она будет с ключом или эмулем.

----------


## arturzin

да я уже не первый день в инете ищу ключик к нему, нема нафиг нигде (((( а мож у кого еся!? )))))))

----------


## arturzin

да я уже не первый день в инете ищу ключик к нему, нема нафиг нигде (((( а мож у кого еся!? )))))))

----------


## smitti911

Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 БИЗНЕС  тоже очень надо эмуль , никак не найду (( , помогите плиз ((

----------


## alex_phantom

> обыскал всё,но способа заставить работать не нашёл.хелп!!!


Знаю как ломать програмно. Не совсем полностью, но торговое оборудование у меня работает точно, немного не так как с ключём отражаются окна, но это можно уже легко решить средствами 1С, хотя это вообще не напрягает.

Очень ищу Трактиръ: Front-Office v.3 ПРЕМИУМ желательно последних версий, но можно и любую.

----------

smitti911 (09.11.2011)

----------


## mikrik

Релиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. В личку.

----------


## gyrp

Привет.ты предлагаешь или просишь ?

----------


## Тони Нова

Возможно найти хоть какую то версию с ключом за помощь за ранее спасибо!!!

----------


## mikrik

> Привет.ты предлагаешь или просишь ?


Предлагаю....

----------


## mikrik

> Возможно найти хоть какую то версию с ключом за помощь за ранее спасибо!!!


елиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством.box2003@list.ru

----------


## Гапочка Енотов

ключ можно скачать здесь http://rghost.ru/47923809

----------


## mikesi79

Ссылка с троянцем.

----------


## MARINAsamk

люди ну поделитесь
Релиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. В личку.
marishakril@mail.ru

----------


## Fanis777

Люди!!   кто -нить нашел ключ к Front-office v3 ?  если нашли, поделитель, плз.

----------


## marsik3103

> Релиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. В личку.


 если можно, сбросьте в личку

----------


## Иен

Его не существует! Пробовал разные варианты, но пришлось купить лицензию! Знаю точно что при ломаной конфигурации остатки и документы проводятся коряво!

----------


## alex398

Добрый день! если можно в личку плиз

---------- Post added at 12:54 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------




> Релиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. В личку.


Добрый день! если можно в личку плиз

----------


## mikrik

Что в личку? Не понял...

----------


## maxmoore

Очень ищу, скиньте на maxmoore@list.ru

----------


## maxmoore

> Релиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. В личку.


оч надо скине maxmoore@list.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Ребя в сети есть ищите

----------


## shamanbys

Ребята помогите с ключем для Трактиръ: Front-Office v3

----------


## shamanbys

Отправьте пожалуйста на почту mtk005@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Отправьте пожалуйста на почту mtk005@mail.ru


Я же Вам написал в ЛС

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Отправьте пожалуйста на почту mtk005@mail.ru


и еще на почту

----------


## Bender10000

> Релиз: " Трактиръ :Стандарт Плюс" ред. 4.5 (рел. 7.70.509) и " Трактиръ :Front-Office ПРОФ" v.2.5 (рел. 7.70.251) с вечным лекарством. В личку.


Здравствуйте, скиньте прогу с ключиком пожалуйста

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Возможно найти хоть какую то версию с ключом за помощь за ранее спасибо!!!


Возможно!!!! Пишите в личку, обсудим

----------

